# Bug fixes completed with 3rd tuner upgrade



## nektar (Mar 23, 2004)

From Virgin newsgroup,,,

As promised, here is a list of key improvements in AE4 (your latest build) over Y3:



3rd Tuner support

Recommendations improved by incorporating customer collaborative

Thumbs data into the Discovery bar and recorded recommendations

Box no longer displays Channel not authorised during normal channel changes

Customers no longer PIN challenged on watershed compliant channels

Bookmarks supported in Movies

Trailers now available and working for movies

STB no longer reboots when return path is lost.

Green button now links to catch-up content correctly
 
Music playlist fixes

Metadata improvements
 
Quicker to restore TV service after reboot
 
Medium description utilised in VoD screens (adds rating guidance information)
 
User presented with choice of HD or SD assets in Get from On Demand screen
 
Front panel LEDs now function when box is in standby


----------



## yerksha puddin (Nov 25, 2003)

nektar said:


> STB no longer reboots when return path is lost.


So, I guess that's what was causing my 2 reboots (sometimes many more) per day. How come the support desk and VM engineers did not know about this? Would have saved me many engineer visits if they'd said "known problem, will be fixed next week." Though, in their favour, their chief engineer did find and fix problems on the line during his last visit.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

nektar said:


> Customers no longer PIN challenged on watershed compliant channels


Don't understand this one. Aren't all channels "watershed compliant"?

I was asked for my PIN when I watched The Tudors earlier today.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

Meng said:


> Don't understand this one. Aren't all channels "watershed compliant"?
> 
> I was asked for my PIN when I watched The Tudors earlier today.


i'm guessing that this means that if you watch it earlier than the post watershed time it was recorded you'll be PIN'd

still annoying in a kid free house


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I haven't noticed any improvement in the PIN situation.


----------



## Meng (Feb 27, 2011)

I've just been asked for my PIN for last weekend's rugby. It's saying the programme was on after 10 P.M.


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep, same here. More annoying now since VM think it fixed!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't think it means what we think it means. I think it refers to _another_ problem; though I don't know which one


----------



## MrHoggie (Feb 18, 2011)

still get the odd pin request for recordings.
and tivo likes to ask for a pin just to keep you on your toe's


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm still getting them just as before.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I even had a PIN request after 10pm for a programme that was broadcast at 9pm!


----------

